# Redire ad radices, rursus ad naturam



## hefaestus

Hola!
Quisiera saber si la frase "Redire ad radices, rursus ad naturam" (volver a las raíces, de nuevo a la naturaleza) es correcta. Yo creo que sí que lo tiene que ser, pero tengo la duda!
Muchas gracias!


----------



## hefaestus

Sorry for ask in spanish. About the sentence, I want to know if it's correct at all.

Thank you!


----------



## relativamente

I think it is correct Latin but is not a complete sentence as it lacks a conjugated verb. If you want a more precise sense you could just add an impersonal verb like oportet, necesse est or other


----------



## Cagey

How are you going to use this? 

 As relitivamente says, it isn't a complete sentence, but perhaps that is acceptable for the use you have in mind. 


*Note*: In this forum, you are welcome to ask and answer questions in any language.   It is kind to include a translation into English if you can, but that is not required.  
I apologize for not being able to write my response in Spanish.


----------



## hefaestus

I know it isn't a complete sentence, and that the verb is not conjugated, so I don't want a precise sentence. It's for a tattoo, and I want it like a concept, like "Back to Nature", not like a real sentence.

Thank you!!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Why not make it a sentence: "Let's return to the/our roots, back to nature!"

_Redeamus ad radices, rursus ad naturam.
REDEAMVS AD RADICES RVRSVS AD NATVRAM_


----------



## hefaestus

Thank you very much for your idea, but I really prefer a more abstract concept, without say "we" or "I".

I still have the doubt about if it's correct just like "redire ad radices rursus ad naturam"


----------



## Schimmelreiter

It's a correct infinitive with correct objects and a correct adverb. As long as you think an infinitive is enough ...


----------



## hefaestus

Ok! Thank you very much!!


----------



## XiaoRoel

No veo problema para que uses el infinitivo en un lema. Las oraciones nominales (el infinitivo, como en español o catalán, es un substantivo verbal, son propias para lemas, títulos de libros, refranes, consignas, es decir mensajes breves condensados, sltamente significativos en sus partes y con frecuencia con un cierto aire rítmico.
En tu frase veo que redire y rursus vienen a repetir el concepto de volver a algo ya perdido. Te propongo una disposición con el infinitivo en posición central y dos circunstanciales de dirección de idéntica estructura:_ Ad radices redire ad naturam_ (en mayúsculas AD RADICES REDIRE AD NATVRAM).
Y no olvidemos el valor imperativo que tenía en latín (como en español) el infinitivo (como el _redeamus _que te propone Schimmelreiter).
Un saludo.


----------



## hefaestus

Hola! Muchas gracias por la aportación!
Sé que en latín es más genuino poner el verbo al final, así que me gusta la opción de "ad radices redire", pero quisiera no renunciar al "rursus", ya que gusta como suena, además de el concepto de "de nuevo".
Sería correcto:
"AD RADICES REDIRE
RVRSVS AD NATURAM" o
"AD RADICES REDIRE
AD NATVRAM RVRSVS"??
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tendrías, desde mi punto de vista, que dejarlo en _rursus ad naturam, ad radices redire_.


----------



## hefaestus

Bien, me has convencido! Aunque lo dejaré en "rursus ad radices, ad naturam redire"

Muchas muchas gracias!!


----------

